# HOWTO: OLPC XO laptop

## ggoebel

Are there any other people out there interested in running Gentoo on an OLPC XO?

Hopefully, this thread will be the starting point for people to collaborate on their trials, tribulations, and shared solutions.

There is a Hardware OLPC XO page on the Gentoo Wiki which provides installation instructions and will incorporate suggestions from this thread.

cheers,

Garrett

----------

## cellularmitosis

I've been taking a whack at it for a while now.  here's my results:

* http://jason.pepas.com/funtoo-olpc/0.3.2/

* http://jason.pepas.com/funtoo-olpc/0.3.2/results/funtoo-olpc-0.3.2-stage4.tar.gz

I just got my hands on an AMD Personal Internet Communicator (see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_Internet_Communicator), which has a Geode processor like the OLPC.

My plan is to put catalyst on the Personal Internet Communicator and use it to build stages similar to drobbins' "funtoo" efforts.

I'll keep you posted!

----------

## sanux

Hi, im interested in run gentoo on the OLPC XO 

could you give me any advice?

thank you

----------

## nic0000

 *sanux wrote:*   

> Hi, im interested in run gentoo on the OLPC XO 
> 
> could you give me any advice?
> 
> thank you

 

http://www.gentooxo.org/

Nice to start, but many things not work out of the box for me. I have take this as a stage4 to build a own system with the git olpc sources.

----------

